# 1/20 pieces of 40k artwork 17/08/08



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Numbah 1,
For all you guardsmen out there.
Please don't nag on the proportion of the legs, I'm already slitting my wrists about it by myself:fool:
Anyway, enjoy.
LH


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

sweet sketch and yeh the legs are out of proportion but still beter than what i could do.:good:


----------



## daithi o laoghaire (Aug 18, 2008)

proportion a bitch keep at it


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

well atleast its not that noticable only if you really analyze it will you notice arms are longer than legs (no sarcasm intended) seriously nice job better than me :biggrin:


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

It looks good to me the Soldier in the picture looks to be 5ft maybe a little taller. I really like the Gasmask/rebreather


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

very nicely done man! don't worry about the legs, you could just say he got them amputated and had a ratling's bionics placed in by accident.:grin:


----------

